# RMC, What should I do?



## jack3d17

Hi everyone,

Im currently in grade 11, I've been thinking about going to RMC and doing the ROTP as well. My grades aren't bad, but they're not spectacular either. I have a 67% in English, 70% in History, 80% in a tutoring class and 76% in Canadian Law. All my classes are at a University Level. I played AAA hockey up until last year, and Im always volunteering at my local church (the priest is a Major, thought he could put in a word for me when it comes time to apply?). I just need some advice on what I can do to really put me over the top. Ive done research, Ive called the school, Ive been to my local armoury to talk to recruiters, and I plan on joining the reserves within the next week. Yes, I realize my marks will need to improve quite a bit but please people I need specific volunteering advice! How many hours will make me more then competitive!? Whats an average (school marks) that will get me accepted!? 

Thanks,


----------



## Phoebe

School marks, shoot for the sky. Aim for 90%+, no joke. Also, just a reminder, getting into the reserves takes absolutely forever in my opinion. It can literally take up to a year depending how good of an applicant you are and if they are hiring. 

-Phoebe   :yellow:


----------



## jack3d17

okay thanks

 :camo:


----------



## jparkin

You're in grade eleven but your courses are at a university level? Just curious. High marks are a must, like Phoebe said. There is no definitive cut off; you are evaluated based on the competitiveness of the rest of the applicants. In terms of volunteer hours, just devote a couple of hours a week towards volunteering and you will slowly accumulate hours. Asking your priest to be a reference would be a good idea if he meets the necessary requirements. Most of my friends who applied out of high school (and got accepted) had averages in the high nineties, but that may not be necessary. Good luck!


edit: horrendous iPhone spelling.


----------



## Chalupas

I believe he means like 3U courses and then 4U basically the senior years form of academic


----------



## jack3d17

Also, I went to my local regiment today and they said this summer I'd be going to B.M.Q with the reserves, would that be more of a negative than a positive, seeing as how it would take away from volunteer opportunities?


----------



## Lumber

I'd say time in the reserves is worth more than volunteer hours, but that's just me.


----------



## jparkin

Lumber said:
			
		

> I'd say time in the reserves is worth more than volunteer hours, but that's just me.


I agree, since you would then have references from within the military who are able to vouch for you (if they deem you worthy of their support  ).


----------



## DexOlesa

Lumber said:
			
		

> I'd say time in the reserves is worth more than volunteer hours, but that's just me.



That and you'll get paid better at RMC ( you will get the pay grade of your NCM rank, instead of OCdt)


----------



## Osotogari

As a long serving reserve NCM, I've been approached for a reference for soldiers who've wanted to go the RMC route.  For the young applicant, it can be a bit of a gamble as a so-so private might not like what he hears from the someone he was hoping to use as a reference, or if the company commander has approached me as his/her section commander for my input.

From my perspective, I am pretty ruthless when it comes to deciding whether or not someone is ready for the responsiblity of leadership especially going to RMC as it seems their grads get a bit of a career leg up over some of their peers who may have had a better quality but non-military themed education at another university.

I've endorsed two, and worked very hard to sucessfully prevent another, so you may find your volounteer opportunity to be a softer touch than a member of an NCO corps who understands leadership potential a lot better than you think.

The flip side is that if you join the reserves and feel that you're not ready to lead the people that you find instruction you, then that might be a reality check you need.


----------



## Melbatoast

I agree with Osotogari, particularly as I have been on both sides of that situation (the only difference being I'm reg force).  

There is no shortcut around mediocre high school marks.  A year in the reserves is not going to help that - *if it takes more focus away from school, it may hurt*, no matter how sierra hotel you might be as an untrained Private.

Put your head down and get your second term marks up, and keep it up for your first term grade 12.  Take a look at the pre-reqs RMC requires, too, as I don't see math, physics or chemistry on your list of courses.  

It is a long, hard road to officership in the CF if you don't do well in high school.  I recommend you do it the easier way.


----------



## Melbatoast

It was brought to my attention I was little unclear - I'm not talking dropping everything so you can pull 90+% averages.  

Get 'em in the 80s (probably) and otherwise basically work with what you have.  Join the reserves if you want (it's not a bad idea) but it won't be a panacea.


----------



## jack3d17

The only prerequisite is ENG4U, I also have mixed math and University level biology next semester. But yes, I realize my marks need serious improvement, Im just saying on top of that, what are good experiences outside of school marks to have before I apply, I just thought volunteer work, and sports might look better than being in the reserves, but again im not too sure.


----------



## jack3d17

So as of late I've really been brushing up on my extra curricular activities. I have things like AAA hockey, Ball Hockey, Baseball, Church service, Coaching numerous sports, spending hours on end at the gym, and volunteering at my brothers cadets. I have much more, I just don't really feel like typing it out! Anyways, aside from that I've been up for the past week until 1 and 2 AM looking around at website after website trying to figure an average that is bound to get me into RMC. I believe I saw a guy on here who said he had a 65%!? Mine won't be as low as that (no offence), but my average from last semester was a 69%, and I've been working with all my teachers to ensure my average this time around is at least an 85%. Now, Im in grade 11, so I still have another year. If my average is anything less then an 85% this semester and overall next year am I a lost soul? I know sometimes if you're a local you get into Universities with lower marks then out of towner's, but this is  National school so I figured it would be different. ANYWAYS! Can I have some guidance, or some answers please, I'm so stressed, and I need some comfort!


----------



## Cui

Well, if we say that "it's alright, you will be fine" just to comfort you, we would be lying. It is a very competitive process, and a lot of people get turned away.

You do have an impressive list of extra-curricular activities, but in order to be the most competitive candidate, you would also need higher averages in school. You are still in grade 11 so you still have time to improve your grades, so try the best you can to take all the advanced courses and get the best grades you can.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Kayghee

Like Cui and has (along with many others) said, there's no guarantee.
In the end, why settle for anything less than the best you can do, right?
You could be getting a 90% average and be the captain in all the sports teams, but if everyone else applying for that trade is better, then you won't get in.
So yeah, just do your best.


----------



## jeffb

Did you really need another thread to ask almost the same question as your other thread here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104255/post-1108524.html#msg1108524? 

Do your best and apply. There is nothing anyone else is going to tell you here that will make you feel better.


----------



## PMedMoe

jack3d17 said:
			
		

> I'm so stressed, and I need some comfort!



I hope you're sort of joking.  If not, I'm thinking RMC may not be a good fit for you.


----------



## jack3d17

Why's that?


----------



## jack3d17

I don't literally need comfort. You shouldn't be taking that out of context, you also don't know anything about me so you're negative comments are coming in one ear, and going out the other.


----------



## aesop081

jack3d17 said:
			
		

> you also don't know anything about me so you're negative comments are coming in one ear, and going out the other.



So you are only going to accept comments that fit what you want to hear ?

If the application process and waiting are stressing you out, you are in for some hard times should you be accepted.

Learn to relax, it is a valuable skill. You don't know what real stress is.


----------



## Scott

jack3d17 said:
			
		

> I don't literally need comfort.



I guess you should have been more clear then, r-iiight?



> You shouldn't be taking that out of context,



Funny, I don't see things that way. I see you making a statement and now not liking the answers you got and trying to backpedal. If you were kidding you should have said so.



> you also don't know anything about me so you're negative comments are coming in one ear, and going out the other.



Meh. Hookay. Don't ask for "guidance" when you're only wanting one answer - go to your loved ones for that.

 :dunno:


----------



## jack3d17

I completely understand what you're saying, and I take criticism well. All im saying is that its a pretty bold conclusion to say that Im not fit for the military from a post I made on a forum. I realize I have not had an immense amount of stress, but you're judgements are inaccurate given the amount of knowledge you have on me.


----------



## aesop081

jack3d17 said:
			
		

> but you're judgements are inaccurate given the amount of knowledge you have on me.



That may very well be, but i will stick with my assessment that if the recruiting process is causing you to be "so stressed out", you're going to have to develop some additional intestinal fortitude.


----------



## Scott

Have you ever considered the possibility that we might have heard this exact sort of story before? We might not know you, but many here have gotten to know the post, the talk. So wind your neck in a bit and accept the advice given based on what you posted. Seriously


----------



## jack3d17

Whos gives a damn? You have no clue who I am, so Im saying im stressed about getting into one of the top military schools in the world, you're busting my balls because im stressed? You're writing me off completely because of a post, and btw most students applying to top schools, are stressed. Im not in the military yet, im a regular civilian with no experience.


----------



## Scott

Fine. You win. You're right, everyone else here is wrong.

We erred in trying to offer you "guidance" based on what *you* told us, how silly of us, we misunderstood, you're the only one in step. I'm sorry.

Good?

Oh, I forgot the comforting:

There there.

rancing:

I'll let someone else clamp the eventual lock on this, until then you can hope for a love fest all you want.


----------



## jack3d17

thanks


----------



## agc

You need to schedule some time with your guidance counsellor and a recruiter.  And, whether your average is 70 or 100, you should still have a plan B.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Definitely always have a plan B; that is the reason most Ocdt's. go to civilian university since you gives you the opportunity to broaden your horizons with the life of a "normal" college student and still receive military training. On that note, if you think that just applying is stress image the training in the military. No sleep for days, non-existant living conditions in the wilderness and running missions for every waking hour in which you will MAYBE get two - three hours of forced rest and a hour here or there. If you can't handle the pressure of applying to universities or getting your grades up maybe the military is not the avenue for you. 

The reserve BMQ is definitely a plus as some of my best buddies are reservists and they are on tip-top shape. It'll be hard now, but you should try to aim for some sort of leadership experience, (Captain of School Teams, School President, Supervisor of Voluntary work etc..). If your grades are not up to PAR but you have exemplary extra curricular activities then they will send you to RMC St. Jean for a prep year to boost you grades and to see if you really have the stomach and balls for life as a Officer cadet.


----------



## SupersonicMax

jack3d17,

This is going to be my opinion only, I am not a recruiter.  However, I have been through the same process 12 years ago.

The CF is looking for well rounded people.  Right now, I see you are doing a lot in terms of extra-curricular activities.  This is an excellent thing.  However, it should not be to the detriment of your schooling.  It comes down to time management.  To me, it seems like you are spending so much time in sports, volunteering and other-than-school activities in general that you cannot put enough focus on your education, which seems like the reason why you are not doing well in school.  

Learning to manage you time to do well in everything you start is a quality the CF looks for.  Focus your efforts in the areas you need to focus them, not the areas that you enjoy focusing them.  If you think that going through RMC will be easier than High School with many extra-curricular activities, you are in for a rude awakening.

Again, this is my opinion, and my opinion only.


----------



## jack3d17

I totally agree. This semester I have dovoted all of my time to making sure my grades will be the best they can be.


----------



## MKos

jack3d17 said:
			
		

> I completely understand what you're saying, and I take criticism well. All im saying is that its a pretty bold conclusion to say that Im not fit for the military from a post I made on a forum. I realize I have not had an immense amount of stress, but you're judgements are inaccurate given the amount of knowledge you have on me.



Like everyone else is saying, If you really want to be at RMC, let alone the Military, you'll make the effort to keep your head high and be coherent in this application process and strive for your best, as it will determine your future (if any) in the Military, you application is not re-submitted when you want, you must make a good impression.


----------

